# SUP- Stand Up Paddling, a must try sport.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkDb_AdiVMI

This is Kirk, day one on the 11’ C4 Watermen Soft Top on the Ark River. He had 30 minutes of training the day before on the pond (first time on an SUP), and did awesome on the river. 

If you have any interest in trying SUP, it is easier than you may think. Start on the lake or pond. Then progress to an easy (and deep) river section. Be sure to wear your PFD and helmet still on the river.

For more info and some other cool videos, click here

http://www.coloradokayak.com/Stand-Up-Paddling


----------



## thedojo (May 19, 2009)

There is a guy out east who is famous for this. He uses a duckie though. He often runs class III - V. It's pretty amazing. He has some footage on youtube, but I can't think of his name. Have fun.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I want to see Earl run Numbers at 2G on this thing!


----------



## tacobob (May 2, 2004)

thedojo said:


> There is a guy out east who is famous for this. He uses a duckie though. He often runs class III - V. It's pretty amazing. He has some footage on youtube, but I can't think of his name. Have fun.


that would be the incomparable Jeff Snyder......many watched him at the Gore Race a few yrs back making it look like class 3


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

I am a huge fan of the SUP. I started on a surf trip to Maui last fall then took my inflatable on a trip to see Mom in Florida this spring. On sunday I got a chance to surf a couple of boards on the Glenwood wave...super fun. Now I am preparing to add boards to my quiver. Anyone who loves paddling and wants something new to try should give SUP a shot. I was amazed at how fun paddling flatwater on a SUP board is...


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

tacobob said:


> that would be the incomparable Jeff Snyder......many watched him at the Gore Race a few yrs back making it look like class 3


I was lucky enough to run the yack back east with jeff snyder when he and his brother pioneered the strider! i was the odd man out of a raft trip and he was at the put in and needed a body! the only other person at the time that had "strided" with him was his dog! awesome timing! good times!


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

We saw Jesus walking on the water downhill at Gore one year. When we got to Pumphouse they said it was Jeff.

What a learning experience to meet a man who can stand up in class 5 making it look like SUP on a class I.

The rest of us still have a long way to go with things to learn about boating, it turns out.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Striding by Jeff S is amaing, no doubt. But SUP on the river is different. One blade/long canoe paddle, on a big surfboard. Strriding, I think is a long kayak paddle in a duckie with foot straps. 

Just finished up the first ever SUP river champs this past weekend in Glenwood. Super fun event and thought I would pass along one of the 
stories from the Aspen paper. It will also be covered in the Stand Up 
Journal, so keep your eyes open for that piece.
http://www.aspendailynews.com/section/home/134790
There are a lot of people stoked on river SUP right now. Pretty fun to see it all coming together!


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here is some video from today on the BV Wave at 1900 cfs. 

YouTube - C4 Waterman CMac ATB, Buena Vista Playpark Part 2, Coloradokayak.com


----------

